# c0ck pit glass



## J dog (Nov 1, 2013)

hey guys I know that the glass for c0ckpits of planes were designed to be bullet resistant but how well did they perform and did they really make a difference?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 1, 2013)

There are photos around of fighters taking direct hits on the windshield and while in some cases the damage emitted splinters onto the pit's face, for the most part they stopped the round.


----------



## stona (Nov 1, 2013)

An armoured glass windscreen comprised a substantial, and heavy, laminated armour.







The rest of the "glass" on most aircraft, as on the Bf 109, was about as bullet proof as tissue paper.






Cheers

Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2013)

Geo


----------



## J dog (Nov 1, 2013)

thanks the glass apperantly works better than I thought, except on the BF109 haha I wouldn't want to be that guy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2013)

Maj. Gilbertson survived flak damage to his P-51's cockpit.

Looks like it held up fairly well, all things considered...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2013)

There was a Hellcat pic posted IIRC that was almost blasted off, but the pilot made it back.


----------



## VALENGO (Nov 1, 2013)

If we consider that the engine was a shield for the pilots body, plus armored glass, plus rear head shield, plus some not-so-thick side steel plates, the main concern musted have been a shoot comin from, say, 3 or 9 high, or a flak burst. Someone agree?.


----------



## bentwings (Aug 11, 2022)

J dog said:


> hey guys I know that the glass for c0ckpits of planes were designed to be bullet resistant but how well did they perform and did they really make a difference?


I even been looking for this just today . So far one or two hits would damage it . It was mor for protection against shrapnel . A direct 50 cal might even dislodge it but it would make a mess of it . A 20mm direct hit would not be something you would remember except in the afterlife LOL an angular hit might just remove it from your plane leaving just plexiglass to protect you llexan had not been invented yet there was shatter proof auto glass with a primitive plastic between hardened glass aircraft just had more layers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2022)

It's a convertible now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bentwings (Aug 11, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Maj. Gilbertson survived flak damage to his P-51's cockpit.
> 
> Looks like it held up fairly well, all things considered...
> 
> View attachment 246745


You can see the plexiglass cracked Ike windows glass . Today we have molds for Lexan or polycarbonate plastic . Planes with ejection seats have it scored and have iercing devices to make sure the canopy is gone as the seat goes out


----------



## bentwings (Aug 11, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Maj. Gilbertson survived flak damage to his P-51's cockpit.
> 
> Looks like it held up fairly well, all things considered...
> 
> View attachment 246745


Even plexiglass was laminated like auto safety galas later.


----------



## bentwings (Aug 11, 2022)

bentwings said:


> Even plexiglass was laminated like auto safety galas later.


Looks like he got a nasty cut on his cheek


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 11, 2022)

bentwings said:


> You can see the plexiglass cracked Ike windows glass . Today we have molds for Lexan or polycarbonate plastic . Planes with ejection seats have it scored and have iercing devices to make sure the canopy is gone as the seat goes out


The canopy on the P-51D was blow-moulded plexiglass (aka Lucite, Perspex, etc.) that was rather thick.

Like any acrylic plastic, it will break somewhat like un-tempered glass.
Today's polycarbonates (including Lexan) are far more advanced than plastics of the 30's and 40's.


----------

